# tin punched lanterns



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

I toss about 15-20 of these gold cans in the recycling bin at work every day. I decided to rescue a couple and try making some tin punched lanterns. Does anyone know where to find some patterns that would look cool in a Halloween display?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What kind of display are you looking for?
If you want them to project some cool patterns, I'd suggest looking at the hundreds of patterns for Jack-o-lanterns. From flying witches, cats with arched backs, scary faces, or words, your have an almost endless selection to choose from.
If you are looking for a more traditional lantern design, then it's more of a cut and fold type of design for creating the window and shutters type of look.
How big are the cans, and what was in them?
What are they made of?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Excellent idea about using patterns for JOL's, fontgeek. I think the selection is unending and you can get a lot off the internet for free. The color of the tins work well with Halloween and would give off an effective glow.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

I suggest the old styled look with lines going down the side so the light can escape some call it the paul revere


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

you could also use a church key can opener and put holes in the end then put a light inside for spooky eyes


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your going to need more then two.

Google: tin punch patterns


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I believe you will need to freeze water in these cans to keep them from bending or denting as you punch them... ??


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you have a bench vice, you can put a piece of 2x4 that stick out far enough to go to the bottom of a tin, that way you can rotate the can so that the areas you want to pierce sit over the wood. If you had an old wooden baseball bat that you would be willing to do damage to, that would work even better than the 2x4.
Your choice on the finished look or type of lantern is what really matters.
What are the cans made of?
How big are they?
If you are going to trim out strips of the cans, or you get one to sacrifice for material, you can make handles that can be pop-riveted to the top of the can.
You may find a whole new way to make money to support your haunt by selling finished lanterns.

You could do the same kind of thing with those big tins from popcorn that show up every Christmas. From tin Jack-o-lanterns to scary lamps. Lots of possibilities for tins that typically get tossed into the recycling bins.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Im just curious..what the heck ARE these cans from??


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

They look like the cans we get radioactive nucleotides in at the lab.

LOL-just kidding! I have no idea


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Corey, if that is the case, he may not need to put a candle inside these, they may glow on their own!\
They do look like nice cans though, solid and well made.


----------

